
Sinkholed – A DNS Horror Story: How I Lost and Regained My .IN Domain Name - susam
https://susam.in/blog/sinkholed/?hn
======
detaro
didn't you submit this earlier this morning already?

~~~
susam
Yes, I did. However, I had screwed up the title then and I was unable to edit
it, so reposted it with the fixed title. Sorry about the spam.

